# Has anyone shaved/wire tucked there engine bay?



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

As above, seen a few that have been done, and they look superb.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

love a good wire tuck on a GTR mmmm :bowdown1:


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Pics Please!! If I had the time I would love to do this..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I've heard of it, but never have I heard of it on a GTR and especially not on GTR.co.uk forums


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I've removed all the wiring from the bay except the engine harness.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Can we see?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Extreme!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

There's a guy (swedish or fin) oh here who done it to his R32GTR. I can't remeber his user name though.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Dc2mike is the man!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Dc2Mike's bay was wicked looking


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

MG's Skyline GTR 2010 - The Movie - YouTube
Awesome build that!

Too bad he striped it and sold it though....


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

That's fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/146461-r33-gtr-2-8l-vcam-project.html

ive done it in my R33, only the engine harness, i did not tutch

Ron


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

Iv done it to the r32, but left the engine harness, il try upload a pic


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow! This is all new to me, I've never seen anything like that.
How does it work? Where did everything in the engine bay go??


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

narface said:


> Wow! This is all new to me, I've never seen anything like that.
> How does it work? Where did everything in the engine bay go??


Normally down the arches, I think


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's a pic of my buddy's wire tucked GT-R. It wasn't 100% done when I took this pic. the wiring that shown on the pic were all hidden nicely.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

BaKaJin said:


> Here's a pic of my buddy's wire tucked GT-R. It wasn't 100% done when I took this pic. the wiring that shown on the pic were all hidden nicely.


Very nice.


----------



## MpR33 (Sep 13, 2012)

wow, nice top mount setup ^^^. I have thought about wire tucking on my 33, it looks really good IMO.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

A good friend of mine does great wire tucks on the 2JZ


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Johnny G said:


> A good friend of mine does great wire tucks on the 2JZ


Fantastic!


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

They look great. I bet they make tracing electrical issues a PITA though.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Is that 'shiney bits' supra? A lad from up north? Top car


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Aye that's the fella  top car, top lad


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just found this one, R32.


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Very nice....


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Another clean engine bay.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Sod the wire tuck... I'm loving that front strut brace


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

w12 yne said:


> Iv done it to the r32, but left the engine harness, il try upload a pic


how did you do it? Would love to hide most of my wires. Is there modification involved?


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

must admit I have been tempted with a wire tuck, does anyone have a rough idea on price and how long these take?


----------



## ForgingEngineer (Aug 31, 2012)

loving the wire tucks although a well made race style harness is a beautiful thing.
i had the opportunity to visit a company down south making aerospace looms for helicopters. these weren't designed to look pretty but they are beautifully constructed, real engineering and thought into them. really have an ambition to make one for my engine build and i wouldnt hide it although it would be very tidy


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Where do all the wires disappear too?


----------



## Ex-Evo Dave (Jun 28, 2013)

That looks awesome! So where do the wires run for the fan, indicators etc, through the arch liners?


----------

